# Who are the top groups/ people to follow on Twitter for the latest Droid 3 exploit?



## mkjolaf (Aug 21, 2011)

Who are the top groups or people to follow on Twitter for the latest Droid 3 news & exploits? I get my phone on Monday and want to be in the loop


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

@CyanogenMod


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash (Jun 23, 2011)

@kshen1 << possible clown
@p3droid
@psouza4
@chevycam94
@Hashcode0f

just off the top of my head


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

nice! Im new too. Added.


----------



## erismaster (Sep 19, 2011)

"@tat2dwitetrash said:


> @kshen1 << possible clown
> @p3droid
> @psouza4
> @chevycam94
> ...


Hahahahaha kshen1 is definitely a clown. But he's into twitter.


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm definitely a clown.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

kshen1 said:


> I'm definitely a clown.


^ This guy always has the latest D3 info


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash (Jun 23, 2011)

kshen1 said:


> I'm definitely a clown.


no hard feelings bro. 
just ease up on that twitter trigger finger :grin:


----------



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey I like kshen1 he's the 1 stop shop for all things D3 on twitter lol......I just hate when it gets used as a gtalk or texting and they have a 2hr convo with someone and my twitter has 200 tweets with there buddy now that I can't stand


----------

